

Did Apple just buy Nuance? - speek
http://www.9to5mac.com/37294/whoa-did-apple-buy-voice-recognition-company-nuance

======
brown9-2
Which is easier to believe: that Woz misspoke during a video interview or that
Apple has secretly acquired a $5 Billion company who just announced their
earnings yesterday and somehow failed to mention material changes such as
acquisition offers?

